# New SONY Camera and calico Sammy



## Redfoot NERD (Nov 25, 2009)

Ask me about this new Sony.. this pic was taken in the 'dark' livingroom from about 10' away.. used ZOOM.. the LAMP was about 3' from her.. just a "point & shoot" Sony.....







I'm mainly talking about the picture quality above!

Sammy is a year and a half above.. only 2 months below..






We think she's "PURTY"!!!

NERD


----------



## Kymiie (Nov 25, 2009)

Shes very pretty, i want a big fluffy wuffy cat, i only have a normal fluff ball xxx


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 25, 2009)

No, she's purr-r-r-r-r-rdy


----------



## Isa (Nov 25, 2009)

Beautiful pictures Terry and your cats are adorable


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 25, 2009)

That cat is just beautiful...This is my Roxie Kitty Girl...I think your cat and mine are almost twins...They are both beautiful that's for sure!!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 25, 2009)

I just love cats. What a great photo, Terry. Such striking coloring and demure expression.

I just got my new Sony 230 today; I'm charging up the battery as I post and planning to take some nice family photos tomorrow!

Maggie, your kitty sure has an unusual and cute nose! A real beauty.


----------



## Candy (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a new Sony. Which one did you get? I love your cat I even think she's prettier now then she was when she was a baby.


----------



## sammi (Nov 26, 2009)

Very pretty cats =] Too bad I'm deathly allergic =/


----------



## terryo (Nov 26, 2009)

So you took the first picture with the new camera, and the second picture, when she was a kitten, with the old camera? Either way, she's a beauty!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Nov 28, 2009)

Candy said:


> I have a new Sony. Which one did you get? I love your cat I even think she's prettier now then she was when she was a baby.



Thanks for asking Candy,

Sammy was really cute as a kitten and a "Queen" now!

I really like the 2cm Macro.. "zoom".. HD videos and the "indoor" pic quality..

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Sony/sony_dsch20.asp

The above link will tell you about your new camera too!

Which model did you get?

NERD


----------

